# version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc

## rek2

/usr/local/bin/w_decode: relocation error: /usr/local/bin/w_decode: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

hmm what can I do about this? I used to fix it running:

export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1

----------

## dharyk

Hi there guys! This is my first post!   :Very Happy: 

Anyway...

 *rek2 wrote:*   

> /usr/local/bin/w_decode: relocation error: /usr/local/bin/w_decode: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

 

I got the exact same error although using a different program (commercial one, so I rather not say which)

I also tried this:

 *rek2 wrote:*   

> export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1

 

...but then I got even more errors about other libs which it could not find (even a simple ls gave me errors   :Sad: )

I have Gentoo running on another machine at work, but no problems there... everything runs smoothly (i haven't updated it in a while so it might be running a different version of glibc)

Should I re-emerge glibc using the same version i have on that other machine, or is there a way to solve this? I've tried searching through the forums but no luck, there are similar problems reported, but not exactly the same and their solutions don't work for this one  :Confused: 

Thanks in advance

----------

## rek2

I was not able to correct the problem yet, and seens that nobody else is having it only you and me..  :Sad: 

----------

## dharyk

after googling about this subject on the internet, I found out that the problem might be because the latest glibc version does not (by default) provide backwards compatibility for the version needed by the program(s).

I have also noticed that there are some options you can pass to the configure script that tell it how much backward compatibility it should add:

```

--enable-kernel=2.4.1

--enable-oldest-abi=2.2

--enable-versioning

```

maybe the last option alone will work, because it might be a problem of the version not being defined for errno.

I am currently recompiling glibc (version 2.4) with all the options above. I'll let you know how it goes.

----------

## mbar

There is "glibc-compat20" USE flag, but it's only present in older glibc ebuilds (e.g. 3.3.6-r4).

----------

## dharyk

thanks mbar!

I emerged glibc-2.3.6-r4 using glibc-compat20 and it now works!

I still have to use

```
LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 /path/to/binary
```

and I also had to prevent emerge from updating glibc above version 2.3.6-r4 by adding in /etc/make.profile/packages:

```
=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4
```

but at least I can use the program   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SpanKY

http://dev.gentoo.org/~vapier/old-broken-errno-apps

----------

